# eye toy kamera unter vista



## Fryman112 (20. Oktober 2008)

moin ich hab da ma ne frage ich habe die eye toy kamera und möchte die auf meinen pc (Vista x64) als webcam nutzen da ich die ps2 gar nicht mehr nutze unter win xp lief sie ohne probleme. mit vista aber nicht mehr könnt ihr mir da helfen


----------



## uuodan (21. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich gerade Google etwas bemüht und Aussagen in diversen Foren gelesen habe, würde ich pauschal sagen: Vista x86: JA, Vista x64: NEIN.


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

Die Cam läuft unter 64 als auch unter 32 hab es selber gesehen und auch gemacht


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. Mai 2010)

Thread ist alt ich weiß aber ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen Treiber du das hinbekommen hast. Bei mir wird unter Win 7 die Treiber Installation verweigert. Wenn es unter Vist x64 funktioniert sollte es auch unter Win 7 x64 klappen...


----------

